# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Authentification au dmarrage du rapport

## BECKHODRO Stephane

Bonjour,
Je suis sur un projet que je n'arrive pas  trouver la solution. J'utilise Crystal report pour faire les tats et a marche bien sr mon ordinateur de dveloppement, mais ds que je veux le mettre en production Crystal report affiche une pop-up demandant a l'utilisateur client de s'authentifier, j'ai fait autant de recherche mais sans succs, merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

C'est sous SQLSERVER ?

----------


## BECKHODRO Stephane

Oui sous sql server mon ami je galre sur a depuis une semaine dej.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Quel est le mode d'autthentification ?, si c'est ODBC ou OLE DB, la chaine de connexion est elle dfini sur la machine de production ??

----------


## BECKHODRO Stephane

public string lienCnx = "data source=192.168.1.2,1433;database=STOVEN;integrated security=true;User Id=myuser;Password=monpassword; MultipleActiveResultSets=True";

----------


## BECKHODRO Stephane

ici je fais appel  la chaine de connexion depuis une classe que j'ai cr pour la chaine de connexion et j'utilise OLEDB



```

```

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour


Essayez avec cette solution


https://answers.sap.com/questions/46...-password.html

----------


## BECKHODRO Stephane

J'ai test cette solution mais rien du tout, au faite moi je dveloppe en 'Windows Form' pas en 'asp.net' cette solution marche bein peut tre cot web.

----------


## BECKHODRO Stephane

Merci de tenter de m'orienter dans les ides, mais j'ai dj trouv la solution  mon problme qui se trouve ici : https://codes-sources.commentcamarch...crystal-report

----------

